# Oil Change almost $100!!!



## mdeleo3 (Jan 29, 2001)

These changes are just getting more expensive with each car!


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Oil Change almost $100!!! (mdeleo3)*

I have a 2-yr "Hospitality" package (basically oil changes). I'll be cryin' when that expires.


----------

